

Great Self Made Men - liangzan
http://artofmanliness.com/2008/12/28/self-made-men/

======
ChaitanyaSai
Titan, a Rockefeller Sr. biography by Ron Chernow, is great book.

[http://www.amazon.com/Titan-Life-John-Rockefeller-
Sr/dp/1400...](http://www.amazon.com/Titan-Life-John-Rockefeller-
Sr/dp/1400077303/ref=pd_bbs_sr_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1231840499&sr=8-1)

------
chops
I've always been inspired by Arnold's story and his dedication to whatever he
was pursuing, be it Bodybuilding, movie-making, or real estate (and of course
being the Governator). While I don't necessarily agree with his politics, he's
an inspiring story of self-madeness, and a great example of the heights
someone can reach if they focus on their goals and dedicate themselves 100

This is a great list overall.

